# Подводное вытяжение позвоночника



## Еленагор (6 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте. У меня  : дегеративно-дистрофические изменения пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника.Нарушение статики.Антеспондилолистез L4 1 ст..Грыжи дисков L3-S1. Относительный стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне L4/L5. Спондилоартроз. Периневральная киста. Отек контактных замыкательных пластинок L5/S1/. динамика отрицательная.
В ноябре прошла терапевтический курс, для снятия воспаления ,назначенный неврологом. Снимки от 12.09.2017. с 10 марта буду в санатории. 
Вопрос.  можно делать подводную аппаратную вытяжку позвоночника?. Очень хочу попробовать ( мужу помогает).И , настаивать ли на этой процедуре? Заранее спасибо за ответ.


----------



## La murr (6 Мар 2018)

@Еленагор, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому *специалисту форума* на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2018)

Снимки покажите.
Болит-то, что?
 В санатории чаще всего используют эту процедуру для вытяжения более здоровых позвонков. Для того чтобы они брали на себя всю нагрузку вместо пораженных.
Так что вполне можно.


----------

